# Average speed for a newbie



## oliver (16 Mar 2010)

ok so i have been cycling regulary for about a month now and i was wondering what a good average speed would be, i live in a relitivly hilly area (cotswolds), i'm quite fit and i am on a racing bike- so what is a good average for a 15mile ride?, and a 25 mile ride? (all i can manage with current winter time restraints)


----------



## numbnuts (16 Mar 2010)

If your a old fart like me anything over 13mph is a gift from God


----------



## oliver (16 Mar 2010)

i forgot to add, i'm 16 and only manages to get out on my bike about 2-3 times per week and my average for an 18 mile in 16mph and 25 mile is 15mph.


----------



## brockers (16 Mar 2010)

sounds pretty good to me for somebody in a lumpy area who's only been at it for a month or so. When I'm reasonably fit (takes me about 3 months) I'll average 17mph for a 45 mile loop around Kent and the North Downs. Or if I've been away for a week in the mountains, I can edge 19mph a week or so after returning and my legs have stopped hurting. At the moment though, from barely having been on a bike for 6 months (a few 30 minute runs during the week to maintain fitness), I'd be happy with 16mph. Being almost a stone overweight (~10% of my bodyweight) though, doesn't help.

A few blokes I know who race at 2nd Cat level (good amateur standard) seem to spend most of their time noodling around at 16-17mph average (and have absolutely no interest in average speeds), but can wind it up to 35mph for short bursts at the drop of a hat, simulating the change in pace you get when racing. Doing 'intervals' like this when you're fit is the most effective way to get faster if that's important to you.

Don't get too hung up on average speeds - this isn't Bikeradar!


----------



## oliver (16 Mar 2010)

Ok thanks, it was just a quik idea as 16 feels fast so i was just making sure it wasn't just me who is used to mtbs- i have heard that this short busrts is realy good for building up fitness, i may try it out next time i'm out.


----------



## accountantpete (16 Mar 2010)

It depends on the bike you are riding Oliver. If you are doing those times on an entry level road bike say then that's about what you would be expected to do. Get a good bike and they would be nearer 18 - 20mph straight away.


----------



## oliver (16 Mar 2010)

it's a specialized allez sport 2010- so an entry level bike but there was no point spending any more as i only use it for leasure runs and no racing.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (16 Mar 2010)

accountantpete said:


> It depends on the bike you are riding Oliver. If you are doing those times on an entry level road bike say then that's about what you would be expected to do. Get a good bike and they would be nearer 18 - 20mph straight away.



And also try cycling in the flatter parts of Cheshire.


----------



## accountantpete (16 Mar 2010)

Patrick Stevens said:


> And also try cycling in the flatter parts of Cheshire.


----------



## Bill Gates (17 Mar 2010)

brockers said:


> Don't get too hung up on average speeds - this isn't Bikeradar!



I check this site out now and again and since I was banned the training section has become irrelevant and boring. This forum rocks!!


----------



## jimboalee (17 Mar 2010)

On another thread in this department ( the thread about measuring distances ) I mention Garmin's 'ETA at Destination' function.

Garmin, in their wisdom, use 12.5 mph as the average speed of a cyclist.

It's a reasonable speed for a circular ride ( starting and finishing at the same place ) in 'undulating' terrain.

It's the speed I aim to achieve on AUK rides up to 200 miles.


Use this as a 'benchmark'.


----------



## Brahan (17 Mar 2010)

Bill Gates said:


> I check this site out now and again and since I was banned the training section has become irrelevant and boring. This forum rocks!!



Banned for what?


----------



## Bill Gates (17 Mar 2010)

Brahan said:


> Banned for what?



Phew, well to be as objective as I can it went like this: -

A couple of cycle coaches (one works for the other) took exception to what was an admittedly an over aggressive defence of my own training and racing experiences, which contradicted their methods of coaching. Namely the role of high cadence and off the bike (core, upper body) exercises in the overall training programme for racing cyclists. 

I particularly objected to their blatant advertising for business in their signatures and created my own signature:- "cycle coaching for numpties with more money than sense". They didn't like that overly.

Due to my being the sole voice I created some support in the form of additional members, who were in actual fact me! One other member in particular who hangs on every word of one such coach became embroiled in an exchange of views on one of the threads and ascertained correctly that instead of dealing with what was ostensibly three posters, they were all me. 

When it came to light I apologised to him and others and all forgave except him and he campaigned against me with admin to get me banned. He even threatened to try and get me banned here, and to let admin here know all about me, which he probably has. 

The admin of Bike Radar have therefore created an sanitised atmosphere where cranks like this "big girls blouse" who has and will never achieve anything on a bike can influence the moderators because he and they could never ever defeat me in debate over any such issues.

Now the forum is bereft of any passion and substance on any subject at all. Serves them right.

I've done a couple of searches and here's some examples: 

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12543677&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=80

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12573615&highlight=


This thread was a cracker. I am also cougar and rollerball and of course Mike Willcox. They don't get threads like this any more.

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12551844&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## jimboalee (17 Mar 2010)

Were they the same guys who take two bottles of SIS and a box of gel packs on a 100km Brevet Populaire?


----------



## oliver (17 Mar 2010)

Patrick Stevens said:


> And also try cycling in the flatter parts of Cheshire.



you mean oxfordshire


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2010)

Well, I _wasn't_ aware, but now you've confessed I've put a note in my little black book. 

Multiple accounts are pretty much a no-no for most forums, here included, but if you do get into conflict on CC it's probably best for you to use the report post feature and let me and the mods look into it.

Anyway, sorry, back to the OP - looking at your averages I'd say you're pretty much spot on, if not a little above average. (Judging by my standards, which are those of an overweight unfit Admin ... B)).

At the moment I'd be pleased with an average of 10 for a hilly run ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bill Gates (17 Mar 2010)

Admin said:


> Well, I _wasn't_ aware, but now you've confessed I've put a note in my little black book.
> 
> Multiple accounts are pretty much a no-no for most forums, here included, but if you do get into conflict on CC it's probably best for you to use the report post feature and let me and the mods look into it.


----------



## lukesdad (17 Mar 2010)

Bill you little Tinker. Good on you. Some of those prats are so far up em selves, its good to see them taken down a peg or two.......unlike you to get emotional about your cycling though


----------



## Bill Gates (17 Mar 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Bill you little Tinker. Good on you. Some of those prats are so far up em selves, its good to see them taken down a peg or two.......unlike you to get emotional about your cycling though



I sort of fell into the multi-account thing due to the amalgamation of Cycling + and the cycling forum from the magazine Pro Race or Pro News. I was already banned from Cycling + but the account was reactivated on amalgamation, so there I was with 2 accounts by accident. 

The third came about as I was getting close to another ban. I wanted to get an account up and running well beforehand to make it look unconnected. Anyway all in the past and just happy with one account now. At the time when I was posting backwards and forwards to myself through different identities I had tears of laughter rolling down my face.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Garmin, in their wisdom, use 12.5 mph as the average speed of a cyclist.
> 
> It's a reasonable speed for a circular ride ( starting and finishing at the same place ) in 'undulating' terrain.
> 
> ...



I aspire to 20kph over a 200km+ long ride, maybe one day, when me legs is better...

Serious question, what sort of benchmarks do you aim for over shorter and longer AUK stuff?


----------



## dodgy (18 Mar 2010)

Bill Gates said:


> Phew, well to be as objective as I can it went like this: -
> 
> A couple of cycle coaches (one works for the other) took exception to what was an admittedly an over aggressive defence of my own training and racing experiences, which contradicted their methods of coaching. Namely the role of high cadence and off the bike (core, upper body) exercises in the overall training programme for racing cyclists.
> 
> ...



I've stopped using BR now, some guy on there had a go at me for daring to ask why there was an apparent feud or bad feeling going on between singletrackworld and bikeradar. It was a simple question, but one poster took it as an opportunity to tell me to 'fark off back to my road bike' or something, it was quite uncalled for. The admin was on the same thread and he completely ignored it, I didn't rise to the bait and kept my usual cool head. It's funny that you hear a lot of mountain bikers (and I am one myself, in fact, I ride lots of types of bikes) complaining about roadies being unfriendly!
I don't think the admins are up to much over there.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Mar 2010)

Im a newby (been cycling for about 2 months), and I have no idea of my average speed, its something like this, substantially faster than the average student/oxford road commuter, slower than the guy from Harry Hall bike shop who rides a Dolan pre-cursa, lol. Suits me!


----------



## jimboalee (18 Mar 2010)

GregCollins said:


> I aspire to 20kph over a 200km+ long ride, maybe one day, when me legs is better...
> 
> Serious question, what sort of benchmarks do you aim for over shorter and longer AUK stuff?



Serious answer,, honestly.

Audax is supposed to be an enjoyable ride in the countryside. A quest for distance, not speed. They are not races.

Brevet Populaires ( rides less than 200 km ) can have a minimum speed of 10 kmh. 6.25mph average!! Am I joking? No.
Nowadays, organisers set a minimum of 14.3 kmh, so they can pack up earlier at the end of the event 

All you have to know is how long it takes to fix three punctures and aim to finish within time if you get three punctures.
Three punctures is MY threshold for abandoning. Not happened yet. 

On a DIY 100, riding my sports tourer, I will aim for 20 kmh. Riding my heavier bike, I will aim for 19 kmh.
On a calendar 100 event, I will aim to be within the first few riders to finish, if I'm representing Solihull CC.


----------



## HJ (18 Mar 2010)

oliver said:


> ok so i have been cycling regulary for about a month now and i was wondering what a good average speed would be, i live in a relitivly hilly area (cotswolds), i'm quite fit and i am on a racing bike- so what is a good average for a 15mile ride?, and a 25 mile ride? (all i can manage with current winter time restraints)



Does it really mater, so long as you enjoy the ride?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Mar 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Serious answer,, honestly.



Thanks


----------



## oliver (19 Mar 2010)

HJ said:


> Does it really mater, so long as you enjoy the ride?



probaly the best idea!


----------



## jimboalee (19 Mar 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Serious answer,, honestly.
> 
> Audax is supposed to be an enjoyable ride in the countryside. A quest for distance, not speed. They are not races.
> 
> ...



The 'Staffordshire Lanes' 100 BP ( 102 not very lumpy ride over Cannock chase and round Swadlincote ) has a minimum speed of 12.5 kmh.
7.8 mph for a gentle ride round the countryside.

I took a workmate ( not a regular cyclist ) on this ride in 1995 when it was organised by Mrs Park Cycles ( Beryl ), and we finished behind three 'Senior' lady cyclists on full-tour Mixties wearing headscarfs and curlers.

Our downfall was he insisted on buying beans on toast at the Little Chef at Barton under Needwood on the A38; and cakes at The Little Fawn in Milford.
That ride was anticlock round roughly the same route, so the Little Chef stop was the first control. He needed food. He underestimated his nutritional preparation.

We finished OK though, despite all the stops and photography. Looking back through my drawerfull of Brevet Cards, we finished with an 8.8 mph average. Thank the Lord we didn't puncture.

Incidentally, as an afterthought memory, on that ride I met another old work colleague from my apprenticeship at Lucas. He was riding a 'new fangled' Hybrid bike???? and was with his wife and two young children. Thay all finished OK. One of his kids was riding a 24" wheel child's 'sports' 5 speed bike, so if a junior school kid can ride 100km at 8 mph average, anyone can !!!


----------



## scott s10 (19 Mar 2010)

oliver said:


> it's a specialized allez sport 2010- so an entry level bike but there was no point spending any more as i only use it for leasure runs *and no racing*.



why not?


----------



## Downward (20 Mar 2010)

Bill Gates said:


> I sort of fell into the multi-account thing due to the amalgamation of Cycling + and the cycling forum from the magazine Pro Race or Pro News. I was already banned from Cycling + but the account was reactivated on amalgamation, so there I was with 2 accounts by accident.
> 
> The third came about as I was getting close to another ban. I wanted to get an account up and running well beforehand to make it look unconnected. Anyway all in the past and just happy with one account now. At the time when I was posting backwards and forwards to myself through different identities I had tears of laughter rolling down my face.




BR Training sections seems a barrel of laughs not !

How very boring. I blame GCSE PE myself for all the crap spouted ! Still if they can make a career out of it then fairplay. Whether anyone understands is another thing.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Mar 2010)

I now have some numerical idea of my average speed, approx 15.5-16mph over 6 mile.

Distance: 5.99 mile
Time taken: 23:40 (including a stop to pick up pet food)

Moving average, would have to be about 19-20mph (although my computer doesnt work this out, its from looking at the screen, if im moving im going between 17-22). I could probly maintain this for quite a way comfortably.


----------



## dodgy (23 Mar 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> I now have some numerical idea of my average speed, approx 15.5-16mph over 6 mile.
> 
> Distance: 5.99 mile
> Time taken: 23:40 (including a stop to pick up pet food)
> ...


Looking at the screen tells you almost nothing.

It's amazing how much your overall average is affected by even momentary slow downs, like going up an incline that might only last a minute or so.

To get a fair approximation of your average speed you need to complete a circular route (or out and back - the important thing is to benefit from and fight against the wind and hills in the same ride). You also need to have a computer that calculates your average speed whilst moving, or to time yourself and work out average speed against the distance travelled when you get home.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Mar 2010)

dodgy said:


> Looking at the screen tells you almost nothing.
> 
> It's amazing how much your overall average is affected by even momentary slow downs, like going up an incline that might only last a minute or so.
> 
> To get a fair approximation of your average speed you need to complete a circular route (or out and back - the important thing is to benefit from and fight against the wind and hills in the same ride). You also need to have a computer that calculates your average speed whilst moving, or to time yourself and work out average speed against the distance travelled when you get home.



Yup, I understand this, I work with averaging data all day most days so im all too familiar with the effect a couple of really low or null values can effect the average of a data set  which is why I suggested it was a ballpark figure.

The actual average for a trip out and back over 6 mile is 15.2mph (as calculated by the computer). Not a moving average, an overall average, including a stop to pick up pet food (probly about a minute to a minute and a half - not sure, didnt time it).


----------



## jimboalee (24 Mar 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> Yup, I understand this, I work with averaging data all day most days so im all too familiar with the effect a couple of really low or null values can effect the average of a data set  which is why I suggested it was a ballpark figure.
> 
> The actual average for a trip out and back over 6 mile is 15.2mph (as calculated by the computer). Not a moving average, an overall average, including a stop to pick up pet food (probly about a minute to a minute and a half - not sure, didnt time it).



Get a Garmin Edge. You can import the history file into Excel and play with it to yor heart's content.
You can knock out the outliers with a couple of =IF() statements.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Mar 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Get a Garmin Edge. You can import the history file into Excel and play with it to yor heart's content.
> You can knock out the outliers with a couple of =IF() statements.



Thats the plan, to buy a Edge 500, eventually (i.e when not skint)! At the minute im running a cheapo computer (which has proven to be accurate in measuring distance against google maps for 4 different routes), mainly for timing/measuring the distance and average speed of my training rides and recording top speed for fun!

Just thought id bung in a rough average in the thread since previously, all I knew was I was faster than most people on my commute route, but get blazed by the guy form Harry Hall Cycles on his Dolan!


----------



## beachcaster (27 Mar 2010)

accountantpete said:


> It depends on the bike you are riding Oliver. If you are doing those times on an entry level road bike say then that's about what you would be expected to do. Get a good bike and they would be nearer 18 - 20mph straight away.



I got a good bike but my speeds are just about the same as my older one...perhaps its something to do with the fact that Ive still got the same pair of legs !

barry


----------



## scott s10 (27 Mar 2010)

beachcaster said:


> I got a good bike but my speeds are just about the same as my older one...perhaps its something to do with the fact that Ive still got the same pair of legs !
> 
> barry


bike doesnt make a flying toss of difference. well the wheels might do.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Mar 2010)

scott s10 said:


> bike doesnt make a flying toss of difference. well the wheels might do.



So what you're saying is that if you put a pair of SKS 45mm full mudguards ( or should I say "Air brakes" ) on your Scott S10 Speedster, it wouldn't make a flying toss of difference.


----------



## scott s10 (27 Mar 2010)

jimboalee said:


> So what you're saying is that if you put a pair of SKS 45mm full mudguards ( or should I say "Air brakes" ) on your Scott S10 Speedster, it wouldn't make a flying toss of difference.


a pair of mudgards , is not a bike


----------



## CopperBrompton (27 Mar 2010)

I average anything from 30-40mph.

(Averaging is done on downhill stretches with a following wind. This is for technical and mathemetical reasons.)


----------



## carlfergy (27 Mar 2010)

went out today did 40 miles out and back with an average of 18.2 Im 40 riding a old steel framed racer. Was a bit lumpy not to bad though and a few stops for roundabouts and lights, only been riding a few months


----------



## scott s10 (28 Mar 2010)

do you mind me asking how old you are.


----------



## Norm (28 Mar 2010)

scott s10 said:


> do you mind me asking how old you are.


I doubt it as he has already said he is 40.


----------



## jimboalee (28 Mar 2010)

When I was a "newbie", my little Triang tricycle had a 12" gear.

So I guess 4 1/2 mph is about the speed newbies ride.


----------



## Chrisc (31 Mar 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> I average anything from 30-40mph.
> 
> (Averaging is done on downhill stretches with a following wind. This is for technical and mathemetical reasons.)


----------



## jimboalee (31 Mar 2010)

A Newbie could average 20 - 25 mph...

For the first 1/4 mile....


----------



## Banjo (31 Mar 2010)

jimboalee said:


> A Newbie could average 20 - 25 mph...
> 
> For the first 1/4 mile....



As a newbie who started about 12 months ago I was really pleased this week to get around a 13 mile circuit I do often at 17 mph average on my Scott Speedsster. Have also done it on my hybrid with 32 mm slicks at 16 mph.

I dont bother about average speeds on every ride ,just now and then on the same route to asses my fitness level.

PS The first time I did my 13 mile test circuit after only a few weeks riding I struggled to do it at 8 mph


----------



## jimboalee (31 Mar 2010)

Banjo said:


> As a newbie who started about 12 months ago I was really pleased this week to get around a 13 mile circuit I do often at 17 mph average on my Scott Speedsster. Have also done it on my hybrid with 32 mm slicks at 16 mph.
> 
> I dont bother about average speeds on every ride ,just now and then on the same route to asses my fitness level.
> 
> PS The first time I did my 13 mile test circuit after only a few weeks riding I struggled to do it at 8 mph



I do all my fitness testing in the gym.
No weather effects, same temperature.
HR monitoring and Watts output recording.

No cars pulling out of sideroads.


----------



## Banjo (31 Mar 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I do all my fitness testing in the gym.
> No weather effects, same temperature.
> HR monitoring and Watts output recording.
> 
> No cars pulling out of sideroads.



The route involves one short granny ring hill and one fast descent .Only one traffic lit junction and fairly quiet .

I know my "test route" isnt really a scientific approach but by doing the same route I pick a day without much wind and warm up a bit then go for it. The result is just an indication.I remember being thrilled at breaking the 12mph barrier now hope to break 18 this summer. Is it just me or is it easier in warmer weather?


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Mar 2010)

Banjo said:


> The route involves one short granny ring hill and one fast descent .Only one traffic lit junction and fairly quiet .
> 
> I know my "test route" isnt really a scientific approach but by doing the same route I pick a day without much wind and warm up a bit then go for it. The result is just an indication.I remember being thrilled at breaking the 12mph barrier now hope to break 18 this summer. Is it just me or is it easier in warmer weather?



I do the same as you Banjo. I have planned a 10 mile flat route, I will hammer it round that route early on a saturday morning TT style twice a month when there is very little traffic (hence less red lights to stop and slow me) and see how my time and average speed compares to previous times. Only done the test once, but will be repeating it every 2 weeks. 16.7 mph was my average speed this saturday. Was slightly dissapointed, although I did have a big bag full of clothes on my back since I was staying away from home all weekend so, im using that as an excuse to not be a little faster  although in reality I doubt it actually slowed me, hah.

About the weather, I'm not sure, over distance I'm pretty fast in the wet, I think the colder weather helps to regulate the temperature when going all out for longer periods, on the other hand it can irritate the breathing sucking in cold damp air and it can also be slightly depressing when you feel a tonne of mucky water spray up your back knowing that you now have to sit on that for another 8 mile. The rain makes you want to get where you are going faster so as to get in and get dry, at least it does for me! The warm weather is very inviting to pottle along for hours and hours though


----------



## jimboalee (31 Mar 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I do all my fitness testing in the gym.
> No weather effects, same temperature.
> HR monitoring and Watts output recording.
> 
> No cars pulling out of sideroads.



I tell a lie.....

My 'test route' is from home. once round Birmingham's Number 11 route ( 25 miles ) and back to home.
There are only two moderate hills and the testing comes there when I try to climb in a gear higher than the last time.

If I can get round the route in less than 2 hrs 30 ( the bus timetable ), I will consider repeating in the opposite direction and see if I can get that done in 2 hrs 15.


One way round, I see loads of 11C buses. The other way, I see loads of 11A buses. Where are the 11B buses?


----------



## Banjo (31 Mar 2010)

"One way round, I see loads of 11C buses. The other way, I see loads of 11A buses. Where are the 11B buses? "

One of lifes great mysteries :-)


----------



## Chrisc (31 Mar 2010)

I stick mapmyride on the iphone when leaving and it gives me all sorts of info when I get back. I seem to average about 16mph on most routes and round here that means 100 feet up per mile travelled for at least half the distance . Some days I'd kill for a nice flat tt route.


----------



## jimboalee (31 Mar 2010)

Banjo said:


> "One way round, I see loads of 11C buses. The other way, I see loads of 11A buses. Where are the 11B buses? "
> 
> One of lifes great mysteries :-)



11C = No. 11 Clockwise.
11A = No. 11 Anticlockwise.

11B ?? No. 11 *B*anjowise.


----------



## jimboalee (31 Mar 2010)

"Average speed for a newbie".

This should settle it.


3 x walking speed.


----------

